# Probleme écriture sur disque dur externe



## bibemus (19 Septembre 2007)

J'ai mon disque dur externe qui est branché sur mon PC. 
Si je le connecte à mon MacBook, il me refuse l'écriture pour y sauvegarder des données.
Quel est la solution ?


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

Ton disque a tr&#232;s probablement &#233;t&#233; format&#233; en NTFS. C'est le format propri&#233;taire de Microsoft, que Mac OS X peut nativement lire, mais pas &#233;crire (pour des raisons juridico-commerciaux).

Si c'est bien le cas, pour y rem&#233;dier il y a trois solutions:
- reformater ton disque en FAT32, et il pourra &#234;tre directement lu et &#233;crit par les deux syst&#232;mes
- installer le driver de tierce partie NTFS-3G (gratuit) sur ton Mac de mani&#232;re &#224; pouvoir &#233;crire sur le disque depuis le Mac
- reformater ton disque en HFS+ (c'est le format Apple) et installer un logiciel comme MacDrive (payant) sur ton PC pour pouvoir y acc&#233;der depuis Windows.

Attention : le reformatage fait perdre les donn&#233;es pr&#233;sentes sur le disque.


----------



## bibemus (19 Septembre 2007)

Voilà un réponse claire, nette et précise.
Par contre je crois que le format FAT32 a des inconvénients, notamment dans le poids maximal des fichiers ?
Merci


----------



## Zyrol (19 Septembre 2007)

bibemus a dit:


> Voilà un réponse claire, nette et précise.
> Par contre je crois que le format FAT32 a des inconvénients, notamment dans le poids maximal des fichiers ?
> Merci





taille maxi des fichiers : 4 Go


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Septembre 2007)

Exact.

Sous FAT32, les partitions peuvent atteindre plusieurs T&#233;raoctets, mais la taille des fichiers ne peut pas d&#233;passer 4Go. &#199;a peut poser des probl&#232;mes pour stocker des vid&#233;os ou des images de DVD &#224; graver, par exemple.

En comparaison, les limitations de HFS+ et de NTFS vont bien au-del&#224; de la capacit&#233; physique des disques durs actuels.



_EDIT: grilled _


----------

